# It's official: Canelo vs Lara July 12th



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Erislandy Lara's facebook

"Ya es oficial.... Julio 12 vs. Canelo.... el ring hablará!!! "

:happy:happy:happy

edit: From Canelo's instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/mvVO_HH-tZ/

Listo julio/12/2014 CANELO VS LARA. Vamos a darle lo que quiere ✊✊


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Ohohohohohohohohohohohoho


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Woooooooord.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Holy fuck, I didn't expect this. Fair play to Canelo! Dude doesn't duck anybody.

GREAT fight.


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice. What do you guys think about Lara's footwork? Probably the critical factor in the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ecstatic. Fantastic fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

YEEEEeeaaaaaaaaasssssssssss!

Can't wait for this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Brilliant how canelo's gone from untested, protected hype job to a take on all comers type guy though


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Is he still fighting Smith as well?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Great fight whoever wins. I like both so I can enjoy the fight regardless of which way the fight goes


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is awesome, making me a fan one fight acceptance at a time.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

KING said:


> Is he still fighting Smith as well?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


>


Damn....oh well! I'm just glad this fight is happening! Lamont Peterson on the card maybe!?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Great news. I think it will be a competitive fight, an SD or Draw type of fight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara 10-2


Also think it's kinda dumb to have this on World Cup Finals weekend


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Lara 10-2
> 
> Also think it's kinda dumb to have this on World Cup Finals weekend


this was the only weekend available for mgm grand and in all likelihood they wanted to fight before ggg/chavez

canelo was originally scheduled to go july 26 but then chavez came in at july 19.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather haters gonna be mad when Canelo beats lara


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Trout - Mayweather - Angulo - Lara.

That's some run for a young fighter.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

TMT hoping Canelo eliminates the Lara factor.

Props to Canelo for taking the fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I assume Ishe got step aside money? Anyway, Canelo DESERVES huge props for taking this fight on and if he wins decisively, should be ranked somewhere on the P4P ladder.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like Jermall is stepping in to fight Ishe by his tweets, better fight than ishe-lara imo


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh shit props to Canelo for taking this fight.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweeeet!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Looks like Jermall is stepping in to fight Ishe by his tweets, better fight than ishe-lara imo


I like it if its true....nice scrap


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

canelo stops him. i expect lara to be on his bike all night long until canelo tucks him in.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo stays ducking everybody don't he...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i've been becoming a Nelo fan lately... as much of a big star that he is, he will still fight anyone. honestly i think he has a good shot of winning...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Love the fact he's fucking off the WBA too. I'm all aboard the Canelo bandwagon...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The time of talking has ended.
Now is time to fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck I'm so happy for Lara, huge Lara fan as he is my favorite fighter right now but now it's up to him, he's gotta go in there and show up and show out. Canelo is the truth also. Showtime baby.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sweet!! Let go Lara.. I hope he wins and gets the Next Floyd fight..


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i've been becoming a Nelo fan lately... as much of a big star that he is, he will still fight anyone. honestly i think he has a good shot of winning...


Naw, Lara will win and he's coming for ur fav fighters ass after! Watch out


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Naw, Lara will win and he's coming for ur fav fighters ass after! Watch out


Canelo is bending Lara over in both the negotiating table & in the ring... lol


----------



## Drinquor (Jul 26, 2013)

Lara gets stopped...if he doesn't run all night


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

This fight just saved this year.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Canelos going to give Lara the ass whipping he's been crying for. This is going to be Lara's first an last pay day.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Great fight. I honestly don't know who I got. Generally I have an idea but this ones 50/50 to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

This is awesome.

Major kudos to Canelo for making this fight happen.

But I'll be putting real life cash on Lara.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

I also have Canelo late tko.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I favour Lara in a close fight but I'm just happy this fight is happening. Canelo clearly holds all the cards and he's playing them well. Amazing to think how young he is and yet how ambitious he clearly is. The money men in each division need to be following Canelo's lead.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent news.

Props to the Pelirojo for taking this fight.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome news n respect to both guys and gbp for making it happen. Best fight made this year atm.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Sweet!! Let go Lara.. I hope he wins and gets the Next Floyd fight..


That won't be happening. This fight is only 2 months before Mayweather's September fight. So even if Lara wins,there's no way he would be able to fight to Mayweather in September. In all likelihood, he'd have to beat Canelo twice.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Where B all da phaggotts dat talked chit 'bout Nelo???
@23 what was your favorite doing???
(Shot out to Tyson & Benitez)


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Where B all da phaggotts dat talked chit 'bout Nelo???
> @23 what was your favorite doing???
> (Shot out to Tyson & Benitez)


don't forget Chava Sanchez bro..

Little Red Lopez x2, LaPorte, Gomez, Nelson....all by 23 years old..


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo is going to win this fight by MD he will score a knock down.


And win Canelo might get cut in this fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> don't forget Chava Sanchez bro..
> 
> Little Red Lopez x2, LaPorte, Gomez, Nelson....all by 23 years old..


How can I forget my all-time fav... :sad5
(Desculpe Chava)


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Canelo is going to win this fight by MD he will score a knock down.
> 
> And win Canelo might get cut in this fight


Very specific prediction there.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Awesome, glad Canelos a fighter who isn't gonna duck people. We need one of those :smile


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I want avatar bets! Lara UD!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

lol at Schaefer saying that Lara's title isn't up for grabs because Canelo thinks Floyd is the true WBA champ. 

Didn't stop him when he fought for Trout's WBA regular title when Floyd was WBA Super Champ.

Canelo just want's to be able to come in at 155


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Canelo stays ducking everybody don't he...


:rofl

Canelo is such a boss. He doesn't even deal with the haters. He just shuts them all the fuck up and makes them look like jackasses without ever saying a word. Literally the definition of a G


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Canelo is going to win this fight by MD he will score a knock down.
> 
> And win Canelo might get cut in this fight


Yeah Canelo is going to lose 9 or 10 rounds and win by MD! That's believable... They will rob Lara


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> lol at Schaefer saying that Lara's title isn't up for grabs because Canelo thinks Floyd is the true WBA champ.
> 
> Didn't stop him when he fought for Trout's WBA regular title when Floyd was WBA Super Champ.
> 
> Canelo just want's to be able to come in at 155


I read somewhere he stated that he didnt want to pay sanctioning fees either. Either way, stop crying, it's probably the best fight this year (even better than GGG/Chavez)


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> lol at Schaefer saying that Lara's title isn't up for grabs because Canelo thinks Floyd is the true WBA champ.
> 
> Didn't stop him when he fought for Trout's WBA regular title when Floyd was WBA Super Champ.
> 
> Canelo just want's to be able to come in at 155


to be fair that was pre Floyd loss.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> I want avatar bets! Lara UD!


I'm in for 1 month. You know I'm riding Cinnamon


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara W 12


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I'm in for 1 month. You know I'm riding Cinnamon


Cool. We have a deal, my friend.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I read somewhere he stated that he didnt want to pay sanctioning fees either. Either way, stop crying, it's probably the best fight this year (even better than GGG/Chavez)


Without a doubt in my mind best fight of the year. :ibutt


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't been so excited about a fight since Rigo vs Donaire.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fuckin BOSS :deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Bogotazo or @Chacal wanna do a 1 month avatar bet? I got mah boi ginge.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> @Bogotazo or @Chacal wanna do a 1 month avatar bet? I got mah boi ginge.


I think it's a 50-50 and I like both guys. I'd rather Lara won as I prefer him and I want to see Floyd - Lara a lot. I'm going to think long and hard (lol) about this fight before I make a prediction.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lunny said:


> @Bogotazo or @Chacal wanna do a 1 month avatar bet? I got mah boi ginge.


I jinx fighters with avatar bets. No thanks. Might change my mind once it gets closer though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GBP have been fucking good to Lara. Williams, Martirosyan, Angulo, Trout and now Canelo headlining a PPV (i assume). Compare that to TR's work with Rigo who this time one year ago, more or less to the minute, was in a fight with Donaire. Since then he's fought once, Agbeko.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


>


Mayorga is desperate for a fight.So sad he wasted his life and talent and at this point he isn't worth shit.
I'd love to see Kirkland putting him out of his misery .


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo is turning into Oscar 2, taking the tough fights. He'll probably take another loss or two along the way, but he's making the big fights, going after others like Cotto, even draining a bit for Floyd. I'm starting to really like the kid. 

That said, I see this as two counterpunchers in one ring. Far from my favorite stylistic matchup.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I jinx fighters with avatar bets. No thanks. Might change my mind once it gets closer though.


Yeah, this is such a close fight; I'd rather not make any assumptions. Lara's fights against top opponents haven't been stellar, but Canelo, on the other-hand, is still under the shadow of his lackluster fight with Trout. Would be cool to see your .gif thread again like the Angulo/Canelo fight, though. Make a decision on who you favor, right now! :fire

:lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this fight definitely at a 154lb limit? I dont know why but I think weight might be the reason the title isnt on the line. I might be waaaayyy off though


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting fight...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I think it's a 50-50 and I like both guys. I'd rather Lara won as I prefer him and I want to see Floyd - Lara a lot. I'm going to think long and hard (lol) about this fight before I make a prediction.





Bogotazo said:


> I jinx fighters with avatar bets. No thanks. Might change my mind once it gets closer though.


Quack quack


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, this is such a close fight; I'd rather not make any assumptions. Lara's fights against top opponents haven't been stellar, but Canelo, on the other-hand, is still under the shadow of his lackluster fight with Trout. Would be cool to see your .gif thread again like the Angulo/Canelo fight, though. Make a decision on who you favor, right now! :fire
> 
> :lol:


:lol:

I do favor Lara. Canelo improved his back-foot game but we're still not sure about how well he can pressure. Lara has a longer reach than Trout, a better straight left (and overall punch arsenal), better movement, and more power. He's also fairly resilient. Canelo may try to set up hard punches and set traps and could hurt him, but I think Lara's smart enough to avoid that. Canelo's not going to out-do Angulo's pressure from that night.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Canelo is such a boss. He doesn't even deal with the haters. He just shuts them all the fuck up and makes them look like jackasses without ever saying a word. Literally the definition of a G


Canelo is verry G. Showtime Baby!


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

50/50 fight!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Mayorga is desperate for a fight.So sad he wasted his life and talent and at this point he isn't worth shit.
> I'd love to see Kirkland putting him out of his misery .


Mayorga hardly wasted anything. Beat Lewis, Forrest, Spinks (robbed) but was never going to beat the best guys of his era.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Canelo is verry G. Showtime Baby!


So who wins? Who you got?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> So who wins? Who you got?


Lara does enough probably, but loses on the cards. But I'm rooting for Saul!


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Lara does enough probably, but loses on the cards. But I'm rooting for Saul!


Interesting.... You've come a long way. Now you're a Canelo fan ha.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Interesting.... You've come a long way. Now you're a Canelo fan ha.


When did I ever hate on Canelo besides the weight issue? I hated on Floyd for the weight thing with Marquez but I was still a fan


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> When did I ever hate on Canelo besides the weight issue? I hated on Floyd for the weight thing with Marquez but I was still a fan


Nah I never said you hated Canelo. Just saying you became a fan. I remember you from another site. That's why I say this. As a matter of fact I don't even know what weight issue you're talking about ha.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


>


:rofl

Oh Ricardo..


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Risky fight in theory but Canelo looked on another level last fight. scary stuff


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I expected this to happen to be honest. Too many fans are quick to jump down fighters throats on here.

Kinda pisses me off it's Canelo in the driving seat but this fight is the best in the division for me (assuming Floyd stays at 147).

Here's hoping the winner unifies with Molina.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Nah I never said you hated Canelo. Just saying you became a fan. I remember you from another site. That's why I say this. As a matter of fact *I don't even know what weight issue you're talking about ha*.


The one with Angulo


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> The one with Angulo


Ahh that was petty. If anything it benefited both. Both dudes hydrated heavy anyway.

Good to see you're in Canelo camp though. Props!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> lol at Schaefer saying that Lara's title isn't up for grabs because Canelo thinks Floyd is the true WBA champ.
> 
> Didn't stop him when he fought for Trout's WBA regular title when Floyd was WBA Super Champ.
> 
> Canelo just want's to be able to come in at 155


Well if this happens and Canelo whips Lara it will just mean canelo is the better fighter not that he is the best Jr middle weight in the world who cares anyways belts mean shit I want to see who is better.

Also fucking awesome this is happening, canelo a boss for demanding the Lara fight.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo coming for that ass

Avatar bet with my buddy @Kid Cubano

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuarrrrrrrk. Didn't think this would happen. I am excite. Lara schools him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


>


Nobody wants to see Smith fight anyway.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


>


Killer Kirkland would murder Mayorga at any stage of his wasted career. Still Mayorga is a funny mofo :lol:


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez following the Oscar route then in his career.

What a tough fight. Alavarez really doesnt need this fight.

A really tough cuban that even if he wins, he wont look great against, and will probably get little credit for winning.

I also doubt the pay day is that big for this one. He probably earnt more fighting angulo.

I get the feeling Alvarez actually cares about creating a boxing legacy and not just maximising the amount of money he makes.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara is going to school Canelo, this is science...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo coming for that ass
> 
> Avatar bet with my buddy @Kid Cubano
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I'm in.
Tell me how it works.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

A very interesting fight, we'll see how good Lara is, who I feel is sooo overrated by people on this board, but we'll see as he should do well against Canelo because style wise Canelo is made for him as Canelo is too flat footed to handle pure boxers. If Lara cannot beat a tailor made Canelo he'll never be elite


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> A very interesting fight, we'll see how good Lara is, who I feel is sooo overrated by people on this board, but we'll see as he should do well against Canelo because style wise Canelo is made for him as Canelo is too flat footed to handle pure boxers. If Lara cannot beat a tailor made Canelo he'll never be elite


you're surely underrating Canelo in order to overrate Lara.
Canelo showed vs Trout that he can move and box( forget Floyd,everybody looks bad vs Floyd).Canelo has improved his game as he's growing and maturing.
Its gonna be a good fight between the best 2 jrMW.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo is improving at an impressive rate every fight, great defense, fantastic combinations, I'm rooting for him to take this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Ahh that was petty. If anything it benefited both. Both dudes hydrated heavy anyway.
> 
> Good to see you're in Canelo camp though. Props!


:happy


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> you're surely underrating Canelo in order to overrate Lara.
> Canelo showed vs Trout that he can move and box( forget Floyd,everybody looks bad vs Floyd).Canelo has improved his game as he's growing and maturing.
> Its gonna be a good fight between the best 2 jrMW.


:thumbup:

On the avatar bet it's simple I rock or you rock whatever the winner chooses for one month.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Good matchup. 

After such a horrid start to the year its slowly starting to look a little better

Pacquiao v Bradley
Froch v Groves 
Canelo v Lara

Kind of looking forward to Martinez v Cotto too. Maybe Frampton v Santa Cruz happens and Mares gets back in the ring soon.

Hopefully Mayweather and Klitschko fight monsters later in the year to make up for their upcoming fights.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> On the avatar bet it's simple I rock or you rock whatever the winner chooses for one month.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Deal.
July 12 bro. We have come a long way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


>


:rofl

Is mono a racist term? I see ricardo saying it ALOT


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I'm in for 1 month. You know I'm riding Cinnamon


1 Month isn't a long enough penalty.

Should be 3 months.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> 1 Month isn't a long enough penalty.
> 
> Should be 3 months.


Should be banishment to ESB for a year.


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> :rofl
> 
> Is mono a racist term? I see ricardo saying it ALOT


Monkey


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is one of those guys who will fight anyone. I admire that about him. Mayweather should learn something from a guy like that.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> 1 Month isn't a long enough penalty.
> 
> Should be 3 months.


Why would you like yo ban someone after winning a bet?
Wouldn't be nicer to remind him everyday after the fight? To torture him on daily basis?
I remember when Rigo beat Nonito, I went back to those who were up my ass for so long saying that Rigo has a glass chin, or didn't deserve a shot, or was too amateurish...I wouldn't enjoy it the same without seen Hermit hiding and falling apart.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Why would you like yo ban someone after winning a bet?
> Wouldn't be nicer to remind him everyday after the fight? To torture him on daily basis?
> I remember when Rigo beat Nonito, I went back to those who were up my ass for so long saying that Rigo has a glass chin, or didn't deserve a shot, or was too amateurish...I wouldn't enjoy it the same without seen Hermit hiding and falling apart.


Go back and read the posts.

I haven't said anyone should be banned, just that avatar bets should be for 3 months, not 1 month.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Go back and read the posts.
> 
> I haven't said anyone should be banned, just that avatar bets should be for 3 months, not 1 month.


Sorry, you're right

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Go back and read the posts.
> 
> I haven't said anyone should be banned, just that avatar bets should be for 3 months, not 1 month.


I'll do 3 1-month avy bets, and if you want the 2nd one I'm game. If I lose I'd do consecutive avvy's to the winners. But I'll be dishing out the gayest pics of Ginger to make you fools pay for your foolishness :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

We'll have new star on the scene...


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo is a fucking G!! Trout/Mayweather/Angulo/Lara back to back to back.... amazing, especially when you consider the very high risk/low reward fights in Trout and Lara.

what a resume for a 23 year old, even though i'm a big Lara fan I really hope Canelo wins cause he's the only with potential to be a huge star when many and Floyd are gone and boxing needs a new face and at 23 with a resume like that he can truly carve out an ATG career.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo is too strong...too skilled, Lara is a sucker bet in this fight, weird to see a couple of smart dudes falling for it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

If Canelo can replicate Molina's gameplan, he should take it, plus you know that ring is going to be small as fuck


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder if Lara is going to take a dive like Angulo clearly did.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> I wonder if Lara is going to take a dive like Angulo clearly did.


Or like Clottey did against Manny. :yep


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I'll do 3 1-month avy bets, and if you want the 2nd one I'm game. If I lose I'd do consecutive avvy's to the winners. But I'll be dishing out the gayest pics of Ginger to make you fools pay for your foolishness :yep


As we all know, there are plenty of gay pics of Canelo. :lol:


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Good to hear. Ishe/Charlo? Anyways whoever wins Canelo/Lara is the best at 154. No props to anyone, giving props to top fighters fighting each other is like giving props to a parent for doing their job, you're suppose to.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I love Canelo's "I fight whoever" attitude. Fuck yeah! Should be a good one!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


best boxing poster I ever seen


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


why do they still list canelo as 5`9" when he was/is clearly shorter than both the 5`8" mayweather and the 5`8" lara?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Telemundo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why do they still list canelo as 5`9" when he was/is clearly shorter than both the 5`8" mayweather and the 5`8" lara?


They measured his hair too :lol:. It really depends on the picture because sometimes Canelo looks taller and then shorter. I think the dude wears elevator shoes or something.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Canelo gon carve up the Cubano cab driver like he did Archie


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-canelo-putting-work-lara-showdown--78738

Canelo's mittwork is looking flat-footed but I'm no longer using that as an indicator he won't move well on fight night.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Upper deck tickets are only $82 and available right from the MGM Grand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh snap, Canelo actually threw a double right hand coming forward


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So excited for this, think I might do a breakdown tbh - a new experience for me.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This shit is gonna be dope. Looks like they are doing a good job on it, hope they give good air time to Lara because Canelo is boring for the cameras.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Good to hear. Ishe/Charlo? _*Anyways whoever wins Canelo/Lara is the best at 154.*_ No props to anyone, giving props to top fighters fighting each other is like giving props to a parent for doing their job, you're suppose to.


im sure floyd, andrade and kirkland would disagree.

in fact, even though floyd had a rough out against maidana, he literally embarrassed canelo just nine months ago


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im sure floyd, andrade and kirkland would disagree.
> 
> in fact, even though floyd had a rough out against maidana, he literally embarrassed canelo just nine months ago


If Lara wins he could say he is the best and it would be arguable, he would have to go against Floyd to prove it, if Canelo wins though he cannot say that because of what happened against Floyd. Andrade and Kirkland would still have a bit to prove.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> If Lara wins he could say he is the best and it would be arguable, he would have to go against Floyd to prove it, if Canelo wins though he cannot say that because of what happened against Floyd. Andrade and Kirkland would still have a bit to prove.


saul and james have one common opponent in angulo in which both fights ended in a stoppage...with kirklands being the far more decisive victory

andrade and lara both have a common opponent in vanes and demetrius won whereas ersilandry drew


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

e


quincy k said:


> im sure floyd, andrade and kirkland would disagree.
> 
> in fact, even though floyd had a rough out against maidana, he literally embarrassed canelo just nine months ago


Floyd isnt a serious 154. And would he fight young black guys in Kirkland and Andrade? No. Lara MAYBE but he isnt a slow footed 2 punch combo at most fighter like Floyd likes em. Trout and Angulo wins put both Canelo and Lara over Floyd. 1 legit title win doesn't make you the best at a division imho.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This shit is gonna be dope. Looks like they are doing a good job on it, hope they give good air time to Lara because Canelo is boring for the cameras.


my most anticipated fight of the year so far


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man Canelo needs somebody on his ass to tell him to stop taking breaks


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man Canelo needs somebody on his ass to tell him to stop taking breaks


Just because he doesn't train like Floyd doesn't mean it's wrong. Canelo knows how to use his style and his stamina was fine against Floyd and Angulo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Just because he doesn't train like Floyd doesn't mean it's wrong. Canelo knows how to use his style and his stamina was fine against Floyd and Angulo


It's too bad the guys in Canelo's camp think just like you :verysad. I'm always about working on what I can do better and improve


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's too bad the guys in Canelo's camp think just like you :verysad. I'm always about working on what I can do better and improve


His breaks do show in the ring if thats the problem you mean? Well to his credit he only has lost against Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

techks said:


> His breaks do show in the ring if thats the problem you mean? Well to his credit he only has lost against Floyd.


you play the way you practice


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you play the way you practice


Cant argue with you on that. Agree with him pushing harder in practice.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you play the way you practice


I knew a lot of people that believed training should be harder than the fight itself


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> saul and james have one common opponent in angulo in which both fights ended in a stoppage...with kirklands being the far more decisive victory
> 
> andrade and lara both have a common opponent in vanes and demetrius won whereas ersilandry drew











You are reaching, using Broner logic. Its obvious that right now aside from Floyd who is part time at 154. The top two guys in the division are fighting.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You are reaching, using Broner logic. Its obvious that right now aside from Floyd who is part time at 154. The top two guys in the division are fighting.


if these fights took place tommorow

i have canelo and kirkland as even money.

i have floyd as a -150 to beat canelo again

i have kirkland as a -200 to 250 to beat floyd

and i could give a rats ass about adrian broner.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if these fights took place tommorow
> 
> i have canelo and kirkland as even money.
> 
> ...


Its a funny Meme cmon now..

Im not disagreeing with you much....

There would be some competitive fights all around, and Kirland can beat anyone any night, but a significant favorite to beat Floyd s ridiculous....you are selling Floyd far short. The point is you have to work your way to these fights, Lara and Canelo have done it, the winner of this is at the top of the division pretty much. Thats how boxing works.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You are reaching, using Broner logic. Its obvious that right now aside from Floyd who is part time at 154. The top two guys in the division are fighting.


seriously, canelo is all of a sudden the top guy in the division because he stopped a guy in ten rounds(after he threw his wind-up, home -run punch where angulo was still standing and arguing with the ref) who was stopped in two of his four fights prior and coming off a tko loss?

this is what dominant ko looks like






this is not what a dominant ko looks like


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> seriously, canelo is all of a sudden the top guy in the division because he stopped a guy in ten rounds(after he threw his wind-up, home -run punch where angulo was still standing and arguing with the ref) who was stopped in two of his four fights prior and coming off a tko loss?
> 
> this is what dominant ko looks like
> 
> ...


You cant go by how the KO's look like either boxing isnt about the most impressive knockouts, he beat the shit out of angulo if you see it any other way you are biased. Canelo is good, im not a big fan, but he has beaten everyone he has faced aside from the #p4p guy right now and with his popularity he calls the shots.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Its a funny Meme cmon now..
> 
> Im not disagreeing with you much....
> 
> There would be some competitive fights all around, and Kirland can beat anyone any night, but a significant favorite to beat Floyd s ridiculous....you are selling Floyd far short. The point is you have to work your way to these fights, Lara and Canelo have done it, the winner of this is at the top of the division pretty much. Thats how boxing works.


what has canelo done other than beat trout(in a very competitive fight) get schooled by floyd and beat an angulo that was stopped in two of his last four and coming off a ko loss?

the same angulo that kirkland stopped who had never been down before and winning 16 of his last 17...15 by ko.

of course floyd would be the favorite to people that dont bet on boxing

i bet on boxing and thats why i would have him the favorite


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You cant go by how the KO's look like either boxing isnt about the most impressive knockouts, he beat the shit out of angulo if you see it any other way you are biased. Canelo is good, im not a big fan, but he has beaten *everyone he has faced *aside from the #p4p guy right now and with his popularity he calls the shots.


who has canelo faced other than trout?

and just like cotto, who lost wide UDs to trout(who has since lost a wide UD to lara) an floyd, and is now somehow a great mw?

no, cotto is a great fade in his next fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what has canelo done other than beat trout(in a very competitive fight) get schooled by floyd and beat an angulo that was stopped in two of his last four and coming off a ko loss?
> 
> the same angulo that kirkland stopped who had never been down before and winning 16 of his last 17...15 by ko.
> 
> ...


I bet also and Floyd is still -250 ish for that fight. You are acting as though Kirkland has no flaws and Floyd is an ordinary fighter. It would be a good upset pick but nothing more than that. He beat two tough fighters at 154- same as Lara, the winner of this fight will have beat 3 of the better fighters in the division....thats all it takes. What do you have to do beat 7-8 guys to be in consideration to be the top fighter in the division?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I bet also and Floyd is still -250 ish for that fight. You are acting as though Kirkland has no flaws and Floyd is an ordinary fighter. It would be a good upset pick but nothing more than that. He beat two tough fighters at 154- same as Lara, the winner of this fight will have beat 3 of the better fighters in the division....thats all it takes. What do you have to do beat 7-8 guys to be in consideration to be the top fighter in the division?


canelo has trout and possibly rhodes as quality wins(angulo was not ranked by any organization when he fought canelo)

lara has trout, pw and possibly angulo

kirkland has angulo, vera and julio


----------

